# Vintage 1953 Huffy - Mint Condition



## violarockstar (Apr 2, 2011)

Hello all, I'd like to let you know about a vintage huffy bicycle that is up now on ebay. It is in mint condition and has only had one owner:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180647267433







This bike was given to the owner as a 7th birthday gift (the owner is now 64) and was stored in a barn for many years. The bike has never had any rust.


----------



## npence (Apr 2, 2011)

TO my knowledge it has the wrong chain guard, head light and the head badge has zero paint. here is a pic of my 53 for comparison.


[/url]


----------



## OldRider (Apr 2, 2011)

Thats an awful lot of money for a Huffy with incorrect parts, and that paint is a little too good to be true in my opinion. You might be sitting on this one for a while


----------



## ozzmonaut (Apr 2, 2011)

3K is a steep starting price


----------

